# [Wet Thumb Forum]-The farm...



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm a collector .. 45 different species....

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm a collector .. 45 different species....

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## jart (Mar 13, 2005)

imo the harlequins (my faves) perfectly complement the amount of red you have in that tank.

one might think that 45 species would look like a haphazard collection in one tank. but this tank... stunning. how many hours an evening do you spend in front of this in admiration?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2003)

Broad Leaf Stellata in left corner looks a bit like Ammania. So I guess you took that piece of wood out and you are leaning towards that concave scape







.

-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Mooo!







Beautiful growth Ghazanfar! The only things I get looking that good is algae.


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Jay - no scape man! I told you.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

I don't think you will like reading this, Ghazanfar, but what 45 species do you have in this tank?









The plants seem very happy!! I like it very much.

Sven


----------



## Max Strandberg (Oct 9, 2003)

Beautiful aquarium and great photo!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Svennovitch:
> I don't think you will like reading this, Ghazanfar, but what 45 species do you have in this tank?
> ...


Sven,

Here is the list of his plants.

_Ok, I over estimated....only 41 species...._

Ammania gracilis 
Bacopa myriophilloides 
Bacopa sp. 
Blyxa japoinca 
Ceratopteris thalictroides 
Crypt lutea 
Crypt nurii 
Crypt retrospiralis 
Echinodorus horemani 'red' 
Echinodorus sp Oriental 
Echinodorus sp. Red Flame 
Eriocaulon sp. 
Eusteralis stellata 
Eusteralis stellata 'broad leaf' 
Hemianthus callichtroides 
Hottonia plaustris 
Hygrophila corymbosa 'Kompact' 
Hygrophila sp. red 
Lilaeopsis sp. - maybe Lilaeopsis ruthiana 
Limnophila aromaticatoides 
Limnophila giantea 
Lobelia cardinalis 'small form' 
Ludwigia arcuata 
Ludwigia ovalis 
Ludwigia sp. Cuba 
Ludwigia sp. Pantanal 
Micranthemum micromoides 
Nymphaea sp. Taiwan 
Proserpinaca palustris 
Ranalisma rostrata 
Rotala rodundafolia 
Rotala rodundafolia 'green' 
Samolus valerandii 
Saurus cernuus 
Tonina fluvatilis 
Tonina sp. Belem 
Unknown plant collected by Kasselmann 
Unknown plant from Ben 
Unknown plant from Kasselmann 
Unknown plant from Kasselmann 
Vallisneria nana

-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

Hey, Ghazanfar that is really a great tank. HOw many harlequin rasboras are in that tank? Simply awsome.

My goal is a sea of green.


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Actually only 3 Harlequin...and 40+ Rasbosa espei

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Shane A smith (Jun 15, 2003)

Which do you find more attractive Ghazanfar... Limnophila Aromatica or Eustarlis Broad leaf? Does the Broadleaf form a lot of aerial roots? And does you Aromatica Form lots of Aerial roots?

50gal 160watts PC 6500k Clay Substrate.


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

I think they're both attractive in their own right but if I were to choose one,
I'd choose the E. stellata 'broad leaf' They both form 'aerial' roots but only
on the lower parts of the older stems. Limnophila probably more so than the broadleaf.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Closeup of the left side...









-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Shane A smith (Jun 15, 2003)

Amazing. I'll agree now that i look at it more that the Eusteralis broadleaf does look better. How do you find Ranalisma Rostrata as a groundcover? Sorry i should have asked this before.

50gal 160watts PC 6500k Clay Substrate.


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Ranalisma is a pretty good foreground plant.
Stays short, spreads fast and its a good
light green color.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Whoa, finally someone who favors diversity over richness! What is that red, long leafed plant in the foreground(infront of the L.giantea)? Is that your 75g?


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Infront of the Limnophila? You mean
the foreground? Or the short green stem
plant with red tops?

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Yes, that one!


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Proserpinaca palustris

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Hy Ghazanfar,

a fantastic tank and so much different kind of plants you grow in one tank, congratulation.

What kind of camera do you use for your pics ?

Greeting,
Oliver
Aquarium Picture Gallery


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Don't know about 'fantastic tank'. No real
aquascape - just growing plants out in there
at the moment. 

Using a Sony DSC F707

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Very healthy looking plants!

You'll have a great choice of plants to choose from if you decide to aquascape it or any other tank!

Plants look great!

Regards,
Mike Morrissey

---------------
*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Ghanzanfar,

I have a question about the R. espei you are keeping. I bought 20 R. hengeli, is it the same fish, because it looks very similar?

Is it a good schooling fish, active or rather passive?

thanks,
Sven


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Actually when I bougth the fish, they were sold to me as Rasbora s. 
Looking at pictures online I determineed it was R. espei - but now 
I have me doubts. R. espei seems to have the orange extend almost
to the gill. Pictures of R. hengeli show less orange than my fish. So
now I'm confused as to which species or Rasbora I have.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Mine look exactly like these:R. hengeli

But I saw other pictures of the hengeli that looked slightly different.

Anyway, I am confused about the differences between the hengeli and the espei. They look quite the same to me


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

That looks exactly like what I've got...










But looking at pictures like
http://aquaworld.netfirms.com/Cyprinoidae/Rasbora/Rasbora_espei.htm
I think I've got the wrong ID. I may have the hengeli.
Look at the orange area int he middle of the body. Seems like espei has a larger
orange area than hengeli

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## imported_locus (Feb 2, 2003)

I have kept R. hengeli before and they are much more slender & elongated than the fish you have. They also have longer tail finnage.

My bet is that yours are R. espei. They look exactly like the R. espei sold in stores around here. Some people seem to think this is just a variation of R. heteromorpha...


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

I just found out that Rasbora isn't the right genusname anymore.
It is now: Trigonostigma

this Swedish site has a description of the three with pictures:
http://www.bollmoraakvarieklubb.org/trigonostigmaeng.htm

Ghazanfar, it seems like you and I have the Trigonostigma hengeli.

other pictures:
http://www.geocities.co.jp/AnimalPark-Shiro/7789/Then.html
http://www.aquajapan.com/encyc/carp/cyprinidae/trigonostigma/hengeli.html

Sven


----------



## aviel (Sep 12, 2004)

Just found this picture here so excuse me for the late reply -

This is a gorgeous picture Ghazanfar !! I don't know how you can refer to this as just a tank for growing plants!

Here is it again -










Could you please go plant by plant and identify them for me? The left bottom one is green rotala? Can we see the Proserpinaca palustris in this very picture?

Thanks,

Aviel.


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

hi Ghazanfar Ghori,
did you use flash from above the tank?


----------

